# Toro 521 1989. snow blower drive won't disengage



## buffaloguy (Dec 15, 2013)

While clearing snow today old reliable would not disengage from foward gears. Once is reverse it stopped until I engaged it. Back in any of the three forward gears it keeps on going. Any advice gratefully accepted. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like the spring is no longer pulling the friction wheel back open or the linkage is too tight.


----------



## buffaloguy (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks. I am fairly handy with tools and have replaced cables, belts etc. Is this a job for the shop. I did find a manual for the drive system for this model.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It should be an easy fix. You just have to take the bottom cover off and figure out what is getting hung up and lube it. If you find a broken return spring then replace it.


----------



## buffaloguy (Dec 15, 2013)

*Repaired*

Turns out it was one of the springs that gave out. I had to remove a few components to get at it. It was pretty straight forward. I replaced the other main spring in the assembly since I had it open. Cleaned up and lubed. Thanks for the help.


----------

